# Marina



## Rick50 (Apr 11, 2016)

This wasn't my intended place to shoot but after a 40 mile drive I decided anything will make the trip worth it.

Various versions - all HDR.
1.







2.




3.




4.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 11, 2016)

breathtaking!

Edit: went back to re-read. HDR...done properly!


----------



## Watchful (Apr 11, 2016)

1. is missing. 3 is nice. That looks like a Christensen Yacht.


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks, hey thats my yacht  Not really!


----------



## yaopey (Apr 24, 2016)

All look really nice with very vibrant colors!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 24, 2016)

Stunning.


----------



## annamaria (Apr 24, 2016)

Very well done!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 24, 2016)

Damn nice job!


----------



## spiralout462 (Apr 24, 2016)

Like em.  I'm thinking #3 for me.  I may change my mind though


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 24, 2016)

yaopey said:


> All look really nice with very vibrant colors!





DarkShadow said:


> Stunning.





annamaria said:


> Very well done!





tirediron said:


> Damn nice job!





spiralout462 said:


> Like em.  I'm thinking #3 for me.  I may change my mind though



Thanks for all the great replies.


----------

